# Power Steering Pump



## usmckennedy (Feb 7, 2006)

I just recently purchased a 2000 740il. Saturday morning I noticed that the car was leaking some type of fluid. Turned out to be power steering fluid. I was curious if these cars have a history of this types of problems or was this just something random...

Thanks


----------



## bcsellie (Jan 13, 2003)

The short answer is yes. I just replaced all 4 lines on my 2000 740i. Does leak a drop now.

Also, The cooling system is suspect. Check the radiator, expansion tank, water pump, upper hose...

Blaine Sellie


----------

